# A chainsaw, a maid, and Claymation !



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It starts out innocent enough, but that's only the beginning of it!! Enjoy this lil claymation clip with a happy ending ! 



 muahhahahahaa ! :voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This was already posted a while back:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11615&highlight=clay

Yup, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Never saw that before. It's great.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

----00ps, sorry Morbius, thanks for the heads up.


----------

